# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Милость Крипамойа Прабху

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Его Милость Крипамойа Прабху (Майкл Харрисон) – ученик Шрилы Прабхупады, инициирующий гуру ИСККОН, координатор программы "Бхакти-врикша" в Великобритании. Председатель Европейского совета лидеров ИСККОН. Грихастха. Лекции и бхаджаны автора на сайте лидеров ИСККОН - http://iskconleaders.com/kripamoya-prabhu-audio/


Ниже ссылка на видео - ЕМ Крипамойа Прабху ведёт киртан (Маяпур, 2014 год, Киртан-мела). Аккомпанирует ему его дочь - Джахнави д.д. (Харрисон), известная в ИСККОН киртания


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Khmg9fgkltQ

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Община: Прихожане в ИСККОН (Майкл Харрисон (Крипамоя дас) - 2012 

http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...=52&Itemid=276



Крипамойя дас - Предисловие. Как я встретил Прабхупаду - 2014

http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...132&Itemid=458

Харе Кришна и веротерпимость (Крипамойя дас) - 2015 

http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...=45&Itemid=469

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

хорошая новость https://iskconnews.org/new-guru-disc...cessible,5081/


*New Guru-Disciple Book Makes Complex Subject Accessible* - 2015 

*Новая книга "Гуру и ученик" делает сложный предмет доступным*
с предисловием Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами 



" “Information about ISKCON – our great successes and contributions as well as low points - is readily available on the Internet,” Kripamoya says. “The average new prospective disciple has to navigate this minefield of historical fact and fiction, and they struggle with forming an opinion sometimes. It can affect their faith both before and after initiation. ISKCON’s critics can also be extremely uncharitable, so people seem to appreciate an honest look at our history, and our present, coming from within the institution.”

"Информация об ИСККОН - наших достижениях и провалах - теперь доступна через Интернет" пишет Крипамойа прабху. ""Среднестатистическому" ученику теперь приходится ориентироваться на этом "минном поле" смеси фактов и вымыслов, что, порой, даётся ему непросто и может повлиять на его веру - до или после получения инициации. Критики ИСККОН при этом могут оставаться совершенно немилосердными по отношению к объекту своей критики, вот почему люди могут быть признательны за презентацию честного взгляда на нашу историю, исходящего изнутри самой организации"


...Kripamoya’s work comes with a forward by ISKCON guru Bhaktivijnana Swami, describing it as a ‘beautiful book,’  and recommending it highly to new devotees and the seniors who care for them.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

*Социальный замок, или слепая зона ИСККОН 

( Сохраняя добропорядочность отреченных * )*

https://iskconnews.org/keeping-good-men-good,222/

_Крипамойа Даса, 25 сентября 2007_






Недавний уход Балабхадры Даса** из ИСККОН, принимая во внимание обстоятельства, которые к нему привели, явно заставил некоторых моих новых читателей задать вполне обоснованный вопрос: «Как такое вообще могло произойти»? Как случилось, что Вайшнав, занятый духовной практикой на протяжении более тридцати лет, находившийся в положении духовного лидера и санньяси, признанный всеми как гуру, - как такой человек пал жертвой чувственности, гнева, порока?

Я бы ответил коротко и ясно: «Пожалуйста, прочтите 58-64 стихи  второй главы Бхагавад-гиты - там все объясняется исчерпывающе».

Другие же читатели, которые уже немного знакомы с историей духовного лидерства в нашем Движении, вполне обосновано зададут другой вопрос: «Да, но почему подобное все еще происходит?»

Если коротко, то, как это ни удивительно, но мы еще не вынесли уроков из собственной истории. Мало того, в сфере установленных в организации правил и обычаев существует небольшая «слепая зона». Небольшая область, которая, однако, суживает нам периферийное зрение; нечто, расслабляющее нас - там, где мы должны оставаться бдительными.

Один из уроков истории в том, что мужчины становятся порочны, если близко соприкасаются с властью, деньгами, женщинами и последователями. А небольшая слепая зона ИСККОН (этот размытый и неясный, если его не проговаривать, антиномизм***) – вера в то, что люди, обретая милость Бога, становятся выше законов Бога и, соответственно, выше законов природы.

Шрила Прабхупада пояснял, что можно предпринять, чтобы помочь добропорядочным мужчинам оставаться таковыми. Он рассказывал историю: один индиец навестил своего друга на его работе. Тот был владельцем крупной фабрики и рассказал, что работа ему вдвойне приятна, от того что каждый его работник – честный человек.  Проходя со своим другом по фабрике, посетитель обратил внимание:  на всех шкафчиках у работников - замки. Весьма удивившись, он спросил друга: «Ведь ты мне рассказывал, что у тебя честные рабочие, а у вас тут повсюду замки. Зачем же они нужны?» На что получил ответ: «А, замки... это чтобы не сомневаться, что мои честные работники остаются честными». 

На протяжении тысячелетий в Индии мужчины, принимающие четвёртый уклад жизни – санньясу - были защищены от отклонений благодаря установлению здоровой дистанции между ними и всевозможными источниками соблазнов и искушений. У них не было собственности, только чаша для подаяний, кое-какая одежда, бамбуковый посох и несколько предметов для ежедневного религиозного поклонения. 

Поскольку выбравшие этот путь жизни получали поддержку окружающих, они  могли постоянно путешествовать, так что у них нигде не было дома. Они путешествовали, согласно Шримад-Бхагаватам, подобно рыбам в воде и птицам в небе, ничего не оставляя позади себя. Есть в Индии такая пословица-предостережение для санньяси: «В бегущей реке не прорастут сорняки. Сорняки прорастут, где вода, замедляясь, касается берега». 

Господь Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху упоминал в своих знаменитых восьми стихах, известных как Шикшаштака, что стремление к деньгам, последователям и женщинам становится препятствием на духовном пути. Это общеизвестный факт, что мужчина (даже проявляющий предусмотрительность в духовной жизни) при соприкосновении с ними может вновь почувствовать в сердце стремление наслаждаться. Дело даже не только в этом, а в том, что, например, вкус власти из-за появления последователей может оказаться достаточно сильным, чтобы процесс морального разложения начался.

Лишь по этой причине, как мы знаем из истории, многие санньяси отказывались давать инициации ученикам. Их постоянные путешествия также препятствовали тому, чтобы они становились учителями: учительство как составляющая процесса инициации потребовало бы от них продолжительного пребывания на одном месте. 

Но если санньяси активно участвовали в проповеднической миссии (как в общинах Мадхвы и Рамануджи) и важной частью их служения Богу была инициация новых последователей, совместно проживавших в духовных учебных заведениях, то тогда прилагались определённые меры безопасности для сохранения их целомудрия и духовного лидерства - устанавливался своего рода социальный зам_о_к.

Отбирали в санньяси очень тщательно, часто используя тонкие Ведические техники для определения внутренней психофизической природы, и затем все устраивалось так, чтобы санньяси не имел никаких дел с людьми и ситуациями, которые могли бы выхолащивать его духовную силу. Эта забота о благополучии санньяси отражалась во всей социальной системе.

Шрила Прабхупада учил, что, в дополнение к этим мерам предосторожности, духовная сила сознания Кришны сама по себе достаточна для предотвращения искушений; и чем больше человек наслаждался своими развивающимися отношениями с Кришной, тем меньше он вообще задумывался о созерцании земного, временных радостей жизни.

При этом Шрила Прабхупада предостерегал, чтобы мы, оправдываясь сознанием Кришны, не рисковали без необходимости в опасных ситуациях. Например, санньяси должен контролировать свой язык: и в смысле нежелания говорить на бесполезные для духовности темы, и в смысле еды. Известно, что пища, предложенная Кришне, освобождает и является мощной поддержкой в духовной жизни. Однако, Шрила Прабхупада предупреждал: «Многие санньяси пали из-за переедания, оправдываясь тем, что ели маха-прасад».

Очевидно и то, что в быстро растущих, подобно нашему, движениях, духовному лидеру требуется систематически общаться  со многими людьми, некоторые из которых, как следствие, предлагают финансовые пожертвования на нужды общества. Духовный лидер также может занимать высокие и ответственные управленческие посты. Такие ситуации, связанные с управлением активами общества и с духовным руководством его членами, могут послужить причиной – если он не будет осмотрителен – нежелательного самоотождествления.  Отождествление с позицией «я, мне, моё» является серьёзным препятствием в духовной жизни, особенно если прилагается к мирским вещам и полномочиям. 

Все еще более усложняется, если дается титул «гуру», поскольку легко перейти от просто титула к самоидентификации «я - гуру» и отсюда начать мыслить уже как собственник: «мои ученики». Как только пробуждается чувство личной собственности, открываются врата для всё возрастающего представления о праве личной собственности на ценности, здания и властные полномочия. А концепция личной собственности – предвестник удовольствий. Обе концепции бесполезны для прогрессирующей души, особенно действующей в миссии, где ей в действительности ничего не принадлежит. Более того, духовный учитель Шрилы Прабхупады однажды заметил: «Как только кто-то думает: «я гуру», он становится «гауру» или «коровой» (что значит, что к корове, хотя она и священна, все же не идут за наставлениями). 

Конечно, это не означает, что из-за этого никто не должен принимать ответственность за обучение и руководство. Отношения «учитель-учащийся/гуру-ученик» - это главная составляющая духовной жизни, бережно хранимая нашей священной традицией. Однако, факты таковы, что нам регулярно приходится сталкиваться с катастрофическими последствиями совмещения духовной роли гуру с положением лидера в организации, распоряжающейся серьезными материальными ресурсами. 

Проблемы бы, наверное, не возникало, если бы субъект мог выступать в роли гуру только по отношению к своим ученикам и ни к кому иному. Но на практике правила в организации таковы, что гуру – это некий институционально закреплённый пост. В действительности, положение гуру не должно закрепляться в таком качестве, также как не может оно выступать в качестве какой-то особой социальной роли, в отличие от положения «санньяси», подразумевающего подобный статус.

Я муж только для своей жены, и ни для кого больше. Определение «муж» используется только ею по отношению ко мне. Чтобы указать на меня, оно не используется больше никем. Кому-то может быть и интересно узнать, что я - муж своей жены, но это отражение только наших с ней взаимоотношений, а не описание моего положения в социуме. С социальной точки зрения обо мне можно говорить как о «грихастхе» (семейном человеке), что отражает мою социальную роль в обществе по отношению к остальным его членам. 

В ИСККОН, однако, титул "гуру" превратился в социальное и институциональное обозначение. Признание роли гуру всем социумом ведёт к неправомерному расширению значимости роли. Так роль, значимая только для обучающихся, преобразуется в ступень социальной иерархии - то, чем она быть не должна. Это приводит к утверждениям-тавтологиям, например: «Пожалуйста, приходите к нам на фестиваль Сознания Кришны, будет много гуру и санньяси». Как будто есть две различные категории Вайшнавов, и одна группа выше другой.

И далее все осложняется тем, что ИСККОН еще больше укрепляет эту позицию гуру - такими властными полномочиями, которые уже сложно проверить обычными организационными проверками и наблюдением, доступным движениям нашего размера и намерений. **** 

Антиномизм, который давно и прочно обосновался в некоторых "кварталах" ИСККОН, является, возможно, одной из причин нашей наивности перед лицом потенциально катастрофичной комбинации духовной власти с организационно закреплёнными властными полномочиями. Вне всяких сомнений, до тех пор, пока мы не поймём, что духовная продвинутость не должна и не может служить оправданием для человека, избегающего следования всем предписанным ему дхармическим и социальным кодам (в соответствии с его возрастом и социальным статусом), нам не удастся сохранять добропорядочность отреченных, и это будет продолжать приводить нас в замешательство. 



______________

* в оригинале Keeping Good Men Good (англ.) - "Сохраняя добропорядочных мужчин добропорядочными" (прим. ред.)

** Балабхадра Даса - бывший Бхакти-Баллабх Пури Госвами из Шотландии, автор книги "Просто для простых", бывший дикша-гуру ИСККОН. (прим. ред.) 

*** антиномизм (др.-греч. "анти" - против и "номос" - закон) - термин, используемый в христианском богословии, обозначающий пренебрежение законами Ветхого Завета, проявлявшееся или практически (под видом мнения, что возрождённый человек не нуждается ни в каком внешнем законе, так как все его поступки хороши), или теоретически (в учении, что человек евангельским учением приведён к покаянию и поэтому ему не нужно изучение закона Ветхого Завета). Подразумевает пренебрежительное отношение к нормам и правилам священных писаний, которые призывают к дисциплине и самоограничению в духовной жизни для всех верующих без исключения, что предохраняет их от падения. Такое пренебрежение, в свою очередь, сам человек может пытаться обосновать для себя или для отдельно взятых личностей (например, своих духовных лидеров) логически, эмоционально или ссылками на духовные традицию и авторитеты. (прим. перев.)

**** ISKCON's Sannyasa Ministry Would Like Devotees' Feedback
Комитет санньясы сделал сайт для предоставления сообществу ИСККОН информации о кандидатах в санньяси и получения обратной связи, чтобы помочь в их обучении - www.sannyasacandidates.com. 
Здесь находятся личные данные кандидатов - http://iskconsannyasa.com/sannyasa-candidates/. Если преданные знают кого-либо из них и хотели бы сказать что-то положительное или отрицательное в отношении их кандидатур, пожалуйста, напишите секретарю (Lilasuka.BCS@pamho.net) или Прахладананде Свами (Prahladananda.Swami@pamho.net).
Источник : https://iskconnews.org/iskcons-sanny...feedback,4337/ (прим. ред.)



_____________

Об авторе

Крипамойа Даса – ученик Шрилы Прабхупады, инициирующий гуру ИСККОН, координатор программы "Бхакти-врикша" в Великобритании. Лекции и бхаджаны автора на сайте лидеров ИСККОН -  http://iskconleaders.com/kripamoya-prabhu-audio/



_Перевод: Махоттсава Гауранга Дас
Редакция: группа поддержки переводов на www.forum.krishna.ru 
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post179035_

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Шриман Крипамойя дас :

"Отбирали в санньяси очень тщательно, часто используя тонкие Ведические техники для определения внутренней психофизической природы, и затем все устраивалось так, чтобы санньяси не имел никаких дел с людьми и ситуациями, которые могли бы выхолащивать его духовную силу. Эта забота об их благополучии отражалась во всей социальной системе".

----------

